
A bug so cool that the development team was reluctant to fix it - ableal
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20190603-00/?p=102534
======
java-man
they never learned to coalesce undo events

------
whywhywhywhy
You can't tell us something like this and not show it us in action.

